# Cubs



## gobears72 (Nov 11, 2006)

Any idea when/if Cubs baseball will be in HD if ever? While I know WGN doesn't carry the majority of games any longer, it would be nice if WGN was HD anyway...anyone hear anything?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Dish is "testing" a HD feed of WGN9 ... the catch is that it appears they will light it up (with other Chicago content) from 61.5° instead of 129°. Nothing is set in stone until the channels are made available to customers (and even then, things move).


----------



## jpeckinp (Nov 6, 2006)

gobears72 said:


> Any idea when/if Cubs baseball will be in HD if ever? While I know WGN doesn't carry the majority of games any longer, it would be nice if WGN was HD anyway...anyone hear anything?


If you are in Chicago what difference does it make? Use the rabbit ears. That is what I do, and WGN is strong enough to reach a very long distance.


----------



## kf4omc (Apr 11, 2006)

gobears72 said:


> Any idea when/if Cubs baseball will be in HD if ever? While I know WGN doesn't carry the majority of games any longer, it would be nice if WGN was HD anyway...anyone hear anything?


I remember when WGN had every Cubs game home and away. It was why I got cable just for the cubs games....(well maybe not).. Sad to hear that they dont carry them like they used to. I grew up in Chicago with WGN. I watched the Cubs, Garfield Goose, and Ray Rayner and cant forget BOZO!!!. Happy memorys!!!!


----------



## paja (Oct 23, 2006)

jpeckinp said:


> If you are in Chicago what difference does it make? Use the rabbit ears. That is what I do, and WGN is strong enough to reach a very long distance.


I get excellent reception of all the Chicago stations HD with my antenna, better that over DISH.


----------



## davethestalker (Sep 17, 2006)

Too bad the Cubs whored themselves out to Concast. Even though our locals give us Chicago sports, Dish and/or Concast consider Detroit to be my "local" sports area, what a crock.

It was great seeing WGN ever so pleased that WGN is now in HD. Unfortunately, we will only get to see a small percentage of the games.

Why even give me Concast Chicago as an RSN if I can't EVER watch a game??!!!


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

James Long said:


> Dish is "testing" a HD feed of WGN9 ... the catch is that it appears they will light it up (with other Chicago content) from 61.5° instead of 129°. Nothing is set in stone until the channels are made available to customers (and even then, things move).


James, are you saying Chicago locals will be available on 61.5 or are you talking only about WGN? Also, are you talking about WGN local or WGN superstation?

I ask because a friend can't get 129 due to neightbors trees. He has 61.5 for nationals but is seriously considering dropping DISH if he can't get HD locals. I'd love to be able to tell him there is some hope. BTW, I have a clear shot on 129 but still get inferior signals. IMO, DISH should have put Chicago on 61.5 in the first place.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

It appears that Chicago locals will be available from 61.5° ... when is unknown.
Probably a lot of people with the opposite problem ... no LOS to 61.5°.

It has been too many years since "extra" locals were on the wings ... I assume most have put away their wing dishes.


----------



## jpeckinp (Nov 6, 2006)

James Long said:


> It appears that Chicago locals will be available from 61.5° ... when is unknown.
> Probably a lot of people with the opposite problem ... no LOS to 61.5°.
> 
> It has been too many years since "extra" locals were on the wings ... I assume most have put away their wing dishes.


Count me as one who can't get 61.5 the lowest I can go reliably is 99.


----------



## kbuente (Mar 25, 2007)

I proudly have an array of dishes on my house, back yard, and garage giving me line of sight for 61.5, 110 and 119, and 129.

I don't care where WGN9 in HD is put, as long as it is one of them.

In northern Illinois i don't think there are any other dishes that would work?


----------



## kblee (Sep 21, 2007)

James Long said:


> Dish is "testing" a HD feed of WGN9 ...


James - is the new info? I had heard that they were testing an HD feed of the WGN Superstation, but hadn't heard anything about the local WGN 9 (which includes CW programming). Are you indicating that this may be the first sighting of the CW in HD for Dish?


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

Told my friend this morning he might have Chicago locals on 61.5 this summer. Too late. He's switching to DirecTV and paying the termination cost with Dish.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

kblee said:


> James - is the new info? I had heard that they were testing an HD feed of the WGN Superstation, but hadn't heard anything about the local WGN 9 (which includes CW programming). Are you indicating that this may be the first sighting of the CW in HD for Dish?


It's been uplinked for a couple of weeks (uplinked as in "a table entry says it is there" ... no guarantee of actual presence or content).


----------



## kbuente (Mar 25, 2007)

Anyone having any audio or picture problems watching today's Cubs games in HD? On the HD-429 or 5429?
The audio sounded choppy and the picture distorted at times.

The SD version sounds and looks just fine.
It it a local channel problem, E* relay problem, or something on my end?

Anyone else having this problem?

Yesterday's White Sox game on the same channel in HD---I had received error #5 telling me my smart card was autorized to receive it. Which is not true...I called the CSR and they told me there was a problem with the feed.


----------



## slikkrock (Feb 15, 2006)

kbuente said:


> Anyone having any audio or picture problems watching today's Cubs games in HD? On the HD-429 or 5429?
> The audio sounded choppy and the picture distorted at times.
> 
> The SD version sounds and looks just fine.
> ...


I am having the same problem with the picture/audio distorting-totally unwatchable. what gives?


----------



## kbuente (Mar 25, 2007)

I have no idea but at least I'm not alone.

The SD version is easier to watch.

I wonder if the problem is unique to E* or if the problem is also present with D* or even on Comcast cable itself?

Anyone know?
An update as of 3:30 CDT, they must have fixed it because it sounds and looks okay now.


----------



## MikeHou (Oct 18, 2006)

How did that Tejada triple look in HD??


----------



## davethestalker (Sep 17, 2006)

I don't get to watch the Cubs games on Concast Chicago, even though I qualify for that channel as an RSN. But, today's Sox vs. Detroit game had the video 'late' to the audio. It's funny to hear a crack of the bat before the ball is hit.


----------



## jpeckinp (Nov 6, 2006)

davethestalker said:


> I don't get to watch the Cubs games on Concast Chicago, even though I qualify for that channel as an RSN. But, today's Sox vs. Detroit game had the video 'late' to the audio. It's funny to hear a crack of the bat before the ball is hit.


At least you had video. All audio today on HD:nono2: And I pay $120/mo for this crap.


----------



## slikkrock (Feb 15, 2006)

jpeckinp said:


> At least you had video. All audio today on HD:nono2: And I pay $120/mo for this crap.


at least you have audio...i have the "signal has been lost screen."


----------



## jpeckinp (Nov 6, 2006)

got video now at 1:15 bottom of 5th


----------



## kbuente (Mar 25, 2007)

jpeckinp said:


> got video now at 1:15 bottom of 5th


Does anyone know if similar problems are experienced on Comcast or with D*?


----------



## miller24 (Jun 25, 2007)

I know this is a little late but, no, no problems on D* what-so-ever


----------



## Lincoln6Echo (Jul 11, 2007)

Yeah, the HD feed on 429 was fubar for a while. It even went out for a while. Then came back late in the game.

Then today, they lost total video feed from the park in Pittsburg. In fact, the game started on WGN, but was using the 720 WGN radio feed for audio at the beginning. Then finally went to regular WGN-TV audio by the second inning. Then in the third inning, they lost video feed until about the 5th inning, I think.


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

Story in today's Chicago Tribune says WGN had both audio and video problems with their Monday game.


----------

